# Advanced Photoshop und Photoshop creative - Ausgabe 10/09



## Markus Kolletzky (13. September 2009)

Advanced Photoshop - Ausgabe 10/09



*Features/ Interviews*

Porträt: Shane Mielke
Feature: Kinderbuchillustrationen
Feature: Agenten gesucht
Showcase
Spotlight

*Workshops*

Masterclass: Meister des Steampunk
Masterclass: Fusion von 2D-Bildern und 3D-Objekten
Schritt-für-Schritt: Kreative Regenbogeneffekte
Schritt-für-Schritt: Nostalgische Metalltypografie
Schritt-für-Schritt: Perfekt freigestellt
Schritt-für-Schritt: Abstrakte Kunst mit Ebenenmasken

*Heft-CD *

Projektdateien
45 Min. Video-Workshop
„Photoshop Secrets“
Viele Werkzeuge und Materialien

Die Ausgabe 10/2009 liegt ab dem *16.09.2009* am Kiosk bereit.

Photoshop creative - Ausgabe 10/09



*Interviews/ Technik-Tipps*

Interview mit Fotoillustrator Tom Krieger
Ratgeber: Perfekte digitale Porträts
Technik-Tipp: Farbe ersetzen
Technik-Tipp: Histogramm
Technik des Monats: Farbton/Sättigung
Checkpoint: Monitorkalibrierung i1 Display 2

*Tutorials*

Düstere Comicwelten
Perfekte Auswahl
Texte mit Chromeffekten
Grundlagen Pixelart
Unser kleiner Horrorladen
Kunstplakate des Jugendstils
Jagd auf einen Unsichtbaren
CD-Booklet
Clevere Fotokomposition
Die wilden Siebziger

*Heft-CD *

alle verfügbaren Tutorialdateien
113 Pinsel 
Über 125 Muster, Strukturen, eigene Formen und Farbverläufe
Plus: Video-Training Retusche & Compositing von Galileo

Die Ausgabe 10/2009 liegt ab dem *23.09.2009* am Kiosk bereit.

Disclosure: Im Rahmen einer Partnerschaft werden wir vorab die Inhalte der Magazine Advanced Photoshop und Photoshop creative vorstellen und im Zuge von Gewinnspielen ein paar Ausgaben verlosen.


----------

